# [Latex] Fichier .dvi avec TeXShop



## franckdia (8 Mai 2003)

Bonjour.
J'utilise TeXShop pour réaliser mes document Latex. Je voudrait savoir comment obtenir après compilation un fichier .dvi , car j'obtiens sous TeXShop après compil 4 fichiers avec les extensions suivantes: .aux .log .tex et .pdf


----------



## daffyb (8 Mai 2003)

Je crois qu'il y a une option dans les préférences. Je n'ai pas mon mac sous la main, alors je ne peux pas vérifier...


----------



## nicolas51 (8 Mai 2003)

Il faut choisir Tex et Ghostscript dans le menu composer.


----------



## Einbert (8 Mai 2003)

Ou bien tu utilises le terminal et un petit _latex fichier.tex_ de donnera un .dvi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Mais c'est vrai que dans les préf. de Texshop il y a qqch si je me rappelle bien.

++


----------



## franckdia (8 Mai 2003)

Ok merci à tous pour vos réponses elles m'ont été très profitables.


----------

